# Трещины в дисках позвоночника



## Shurik90 (24 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте, мне 23 года.
Получил травму на тренировке - поднял штангу и почувствовал боль вокруг грудной клетки и боль в пупке, сделали МРТ позвоночника, сказали что лопнули 4 диска, два на сгибе в грудном отделе, и два в поясничном, после этой травмы у меня началось подниматься давление до 160, каждые 10 минут разное давление, таблетки не помогают, спросил у своего нейрохирурга может из-за трещин в дисках подниматься давление, на что он мне ответил нет, ищи причину в другом, но до травмы спины у меня не было высокого АД, доктор сказал что мне повезло компрессий нет, и защемлений тоже просто треснули диски, и они зарастут, болит сильно между лопатками, и левое ребро, скажите пожалуйста может из за трещин в дисках подниматься давление? 

И как мне дальше лечиться?


----------



## La murr (24 Авг 2014)

*Shurik90*, здравствуйте!
Скажите, пожалуйста, в каком регионе Вы проживаете?
Покажите докторам снимки, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2014)

Shurik90 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, мне 23 года.
> Получил травму на тренировке - поднял штангу и почувствовал боль вокруг грудной клетки и боль в пупке, сделали МРТ позвоночника, сказали что лопнули 4 диска, два на сгибе в грудном отделе, и два в поясничном, после этой травмы у меня началось подниматься давление до 160, каждые 10 минут разное давление, таблетки не помогают, спросил у своего нейрохирурга может из-за трещин в дисках подниматься давление, на что он мне ответил нет, ищи причину в другом, но до травмы спины у меня не было высокого АД, доктор сказал что мне повезло компрессий нет, и защемлений тоже просто треснули диски, и они зарастут, болит сильно между лопатками, и левое ребро, скажите пожалуйста может из за трещин в дисках подниматься давление?
> 
> И как мне дальше лечиться?


Не может.
А вот от переживания, может.


----------



## Shurik90 (14 Ноя 2014)

Посмотрите пожалуйста мои результаты узи, из за этого может повышаться давление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Ноя 2014)

По этим данным судить  о причинах давления нельзя.
А вот обследовать щитовидку надо.


----------



## Shurik90 (14 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По этим данным судить  о причинах давления нельзя.
> А вот обследовать щитовидку надо.



спасибо за ответы))


----------



## Shurik90 (15 Ноя 2014)

Доброго здоровьица, вот ещё результаты посмотрите


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2014)

В общем - норма.
А сосуды почек не делали?


----------



## Shurik90 (17 Ноя 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В общем - норма.
> А сосуды почек не делали?


а вот сосуды почек нет, стоит делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2014)

Наберите в поиске-Причины повышения АД.
И приведите здесь весь список причин, что найдете.
Пробежимся по нему, поищем причины вместе.


----------



## Shurik90 (17 Янв 2015)

И снова здравствуйте посмотрите пожалуйста снимки, не мог раньше выложить......


----------



## La murr (17 Янв 2015)

*Shurik90*, у докторов нет времени и возможности скачивать файлы - разархивируйте снимки сами, пожалуйста.
Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


----------



## Shurik90 (17 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> *Shurik90*, у докторов нет времени и возможности скачивать файлы - разархивируйте снимки сами, пожалуйста.
> Можно создать альбомы с фото, дав ссылку на них в своей теме - это упростит процесс просмотра изображений врачами форума.
> Как создать альбом - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


вот пожалуйста https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/643/view


----------

